# Foolproof Cycling Method



## KermitTea

Before you leave this page...you better read it all. 'Cuz, 



Cinnamon78 said:


> HOLY CRAP IT WORKS!!



*Note that this method is for CYCLING PURPOSES. Do not use this method if you are looking keep or get rid of specific villagers!*

So, I found this on another site and I've been trying it out. It works every single time for me, and you get a move out in *less than 10 minutes* guaranteed. So I thought I would share it here! 

*Original Method: *


> For those of us who have towns that are used for cycling villagers, this cycling method will have someone in boxes every 3rd game load, without missing a single one, plus you will gain a new villager.
> 
> 1. After loading on a day when someone is in boxes, quit and save, load game and change the time and *advance the year by 1*.
> 
> 2. Quit and save, load game, change the time, and *advance the year by 1 again*.
> 
> 3. Quit and save, load game, change time... But this time only *advance by 5 days*." -IvaPearl



Simply rinse and repeat to keep cycling!
Example:
December 5th, 2013. Villager in boxes
December 5th, 2014. 
December 5th, 2015. 
December 10th, 2015. Villager in boxes

*Modified method that allows you to stay within the same time frame:*
by dahlialia:


dahlialia said:


> 1.  When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date.  Save game.
> 2. Go forward 1 year.  Save game.
> 3. Go forward 5 days.  The next villager will be in boxes.
> 
> The advantage of this method is that it you can keep your game ultimately to the current date.  It's also a little easier for younger players (like my daughter) to just move it between three predefined dates, rather than having to remember...how far am I going forward this time?
> 
> To give you an example, the last few cycles in my town have been like this:
> 
> May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).



So yeah! Try it out and see how it works  let me know if there's any changes or edits that need to be made. I've followed this method and it's a piece of cake.

Edit: 
1) This will only work if you do not have any villagers you want to keep. *You will not get a ping.* Instead, as stated, every third load you will get a random villager in boxes.
2) When you get to the year 2050 (the maximum), simply go back to year 2012, then 2013, then forward five days...and the cycle goes on. *I have seen some comments where people have not been successful with this, so I suggest you to check out the similar methods spoiler *
3) For weeding purposes...As long as you don't have the beautiful town ordinance in effect, those same 3 loads will get you about 110-115 weeds.



Spoiler: Other similar methods that have been suggested-



Smaller time jumps / different ways of starting the cycle again 
*Note that I have not tried these myself. If you have any questions or concerns I suggest you to post a comment or ask the user directly *

by Linyin:


Linyin said:


> actually, there is another way even faster and always work well for me..
> 1.Choose a day that one of your villager ping you for moving, if you dont want him leave, say no then save game and quit.
> 2.Log in the game again, change the month to next month, but same day. There must be another villager gonna ping you in on this day. and he must be one of those villagers outside their house.
> 3.If the villager ping you this time is not the one you want him to move, say no then save and quit. Repeat step 2 until you get the one you that want to move.
> 4.If the villager ping you is the one you hope to move, say yes. Then change the time to two days after, he will be gone on this day. Then change the time back to current real time.(nobody's gonna leave in this way)



By Zulehan:


Zulehan said:


> I can confirm the method described on the opening post; it is efficient. Not sure if the following has been mentioned in this long topic, but I observed:
> 
> 1. After jumping ahead one year then another one year, you may talk to each villager once so he is on 'speaking terms' with you again, save and quit, then run around for a ping so that you can decide whether or not to keep a villager. I suppose this might matter to people like me who are considering eventually making their cycling town a 'permanent' town. So far there is only one villager I have bothered to keep in my town: Twiggy.
> 
> 2. Speaking of Twiggy, I did exactly what was described above (jumped one year then another one year, then refused to let a villager go before jumping the last five days), then jumped the final five days anyway to see what happened. Another villager, Naomi, pinged me, giving as her move date five days later.
> 
> In other words, if you refuse to let a villager move after jumping two years, when you jump the five days that would have put the originally 'chosen' villager 'in boxes,' the game instead chooses another villager who will announce going 'into boxes' when you jump another five days. Another way of describing this:
> 
> 1: TT one year.
> 2: TT one year.
> 3: Get on 'speaking terms' with villagers.
> 4: Save and quit.
> 5. Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
> 6: Refuse to let that villager go.
> 7: Acting as if that villager were 'in boxes,' TT five days.
> 8: Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
> 9: Accept the villager's decision to move.
> 10: TT another five days to find THAT villager 'in boxes.'
> 11: Continue the cycling as usual.
> 
> Again, I suppose this is only of interest to people like me who are open to the possibility of making their cycling town a 'permanent' town, and want to accumulate 'must-have' villagers.



by momayo:


momayo said:


> I use a variant of this method; instead of 1-yr intervals, I find that just 2 weeks can work fine most of the time! (e.g. TT January 1 >> January 15 >> check who moves out and respond appropriately; then travel two weeks forward again to Feb 1 and start over)
> 
> I use this in my main (non-cycling) town and so far I've been able to keep everyone I wanted to keep.



by SoSu


SoSu said:


> Love this method and never lost a villager, but couldn't get the hang of 2050 If my first jump was into 2050, and my second jump was back to 2012, I would not have someone in boxes 5 days later. My solution was to avoid 2050! If I had someone in boxes in 2048 or 2049, I would make my FIRST jump back to 2012, second jump to 2013 and then 5 days later have someone in boxes. It's just magic! Thanks again!









Spoiler: Testers to confirm this method works:



Karen
Neriifur
Dianna
misschips46
Venice
awesomeperson1
fallenchaoskitten
ccemuka
noahmeow
HelloAnna
LittleBeary
Andel
Chocolie
Gracelia
Cinammon78
vodkasmizmar
Rindeseyu
Hybridbreeder1
skweegee
Kim
Yui Z
Candice
Hot
cinny
kitanii
Lime
Momonoki
Sundance
Candy83
bigger34
tsundere
Ahri
SoSu
nyenisu
budewarmin
Farobi
dahlialia
littlemissmarzipanmermaid
1980 Something Spaceguy
amylsp 
Maruchan 
VioletsTown
Panduhh
dropinthebucket
Linyin
Jerika25
Zulehan
A legend
C a l l a w a y
momayo


----------



## kasane

If this works 100%, then this'll be so fast! ^^


----------



## KermitTea

KitsuneNikki said:


> If this works 100%, then this'll be so fast! ^^



It is! ^_^ it'll only work if you have a pure cycling town without any villagers you want to keep.


----------



## KermitTea

Bump!~


----------



## Venn

Mmm, I'll have to test this out tomorrow!


----------



## VioletsTown

I never tried this method, but when i cycled i simply went forward 5 days at a time.  Someone ended up in boxes quickly, and i never lost a villager.


----------



## hunahan

So wait...this works without any current villagers moving out in between?

I thought that if you went 1 year ahead, you always gained one, lost one...


----------



## Neriifur

This is what I do when I'm speed cycling.  I get a new villager + someone in boxes every 7 minutes.  A friend of mine told me about this method.  It's sweet and flawlessly awesome.

Also once you get to the year 2050 just go back to the year 2012.  It still counts as one year forward.

So example:

2050 someone is in boxes-
2012 -> 2013 -> 5 days.


----------



## KermitTea

Neriifur said:


> This is what I do when I'm speed cycling.  I get a new villager + someone in boxes every 7 minutes.  A friend of mine told me about this method.  It's sweet and flawlessly awesome.
> 
> Also once you get to the year 2050 just go back to the year 2012.  It still counts as one year forward.
> 
> So example:
> 
> 2050 someone is in boxes-
> 2012 -> 2013 -> 5 days.



Yep!~ glad to hear it works!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hunahan said:


> So wait...this works without any current villagers moving out in between?
> 
> I thought that if you went 1 year ahead, you always gained one, lost one...



The thing is that you start doing this method when a villager is in boxes :3


----------



## VioletsTown

I also want to say, Karen, super cute avatar.  I love his expression there, both my hubby and toddler like it.


----------



## KermitTea

VioletsTown said:


> I also want to say, Karen, super cute avatar.  I love his expression there, both my hubby and toddler like it.



Thanks!


----------



## Hot

Interesting. I'll have to try this out. When I get a villager to get into boxes, that is. Thanks for sharing. ^^


----------



## KermitTea

Cold said:


> Interesting. I'll have to try this out. When I get a villager to get into boxes, that is. Thanks for sharing. ^^



No problem! Let me know if it works for you ^^


----------



## Dianna

I was told this method the other day and it is awesome. Works perfectly!!


----------



## KermitTea

Dianna said:


> I was told this method the other day and it is awesome. Works perfectly!!



 awesome!


----------



## KermitTea

Bump :3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

trying this method, i'll let you know of the results ^^


----------



## hunahan

Man, I really want to try this as it sounds so much easier, but my cycle town currently has Marshal, Merengue, Julian, and Lolly in it.  The price of a random move-out without boxes is so high....

Would love to get more confirmation that it works to box up villagers without any villager loss....


----------



## KermitTea

hunahan said:


> Man, I really want to try this as it sounds so much easier, but my cycle town currently has Marshal, Merengue, Julian, and Lolly in it.  The price of a random move-out without boxes is so high....
> 
> Would love to get more confirmation that it works to box up villagers without any villager loss....



For me...100% villager in boxes, never lost one to the void. But again, if you have villagers you want to keep then maybe try the 3-day method or just TT by day


----------



## misschips46

i love you it worked !


----------



## KermitTea

misschips46 said:


> i love you it worked !



You're welcome glad it helped! Another Animal crossing player came up with this, I'm just sharing it on TBT.


----------



## KermitTea

Bump ~


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## Kit

Since I have a cycling town right now that used to be my main..it has my Dreamies in it, so I'll be sure to try this to get them onto my new main!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Next time some is in boxes on my cycle town I will have to try this. o.o


----------



## Flyffel

Huh I should probably try this when I get the motivation to boot my cycle town.


----------



## KermitTea

Can't wait to hear how it goes for you guys


----------



## Venn

OMG This worked for me.
Wolfgang is Moving Out and Julian Moved In!
I guess I'm gonna have another giveaway, lol


----------



## Beary

I must try this! <3


----------



## KermitTea

Venice said:


> OMG This worked for me.
> Wolfgang is Moving Out and Julian Moved In!
> I guess I'm gonna have another giveaway, lol



Great to know, thanks for testing!


----------



## Beary

May I test? I'm so excited! If this works, YOU ARE MY HERO


----------



## KermitTea

LittleBeary said:


> May I test? I'm so excited! If this works, YOU ARE MY HERO



Sure!!!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

IT WORKED ) THANKS SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS <3 iloveyouforevermuahxoxo ~~


----------



## Beary

Lol, I need to get someone in boxes now...


----------



## KermitTea

awesomeperson1 said:


> IT WORKED ) THANKS SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS <3 iloveyouforevermuahxoxo ~~



Glad it worked!


----------



## juicyness

Awesome. Once I move Wolfgang and Kyle to my main I'm going to try this! Wicked stuff, thanks a lot!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I got someone into boxes!
... now if only someone will come adopt Leonardo -hates having to void- I can test this method out. XP


----------



## HelloAnna

Thanks for this! Any good methods like this to get a villager to ping you? (For giveaways, etc.)​


----------



## Milano

I'm going to try this once I get Whitney to leave c: ~!


----------



## KermitTea

HelloAnna said:


> Thanks for this! Any good methods like this to get a villager to ping you? (For giveaways, etc.)​



I'm working on it..like maybe TTing 3 days instead of 5 on step 3. Will keep you guys updated

- - - Post Merge - - -



fallenchaoskitten said:


> I got someone into boxes!
> ... now if only someone will come adopt Leonardo -hates having to void- I can test this method out. XP



Ahh I would but I have two full towns>< good luck!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Yess... someone is taking leonardo... As soon as they pick him up I am going to try this. =D
I will let you know!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It worked!?! o.o
Now Chadder is in boxes!
... and gigi moved into my town... ewww....


----------



## Yugi Moto

Has this been thorougly tested and 100% guaranteed to always work? If so this will save a lot of hassle for me with my cycling town


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Yugi Moto said:


> Has this been thorougly tested and 100% guaranteed to always work? If so this will save a lot of hassle for me with my cycling town



It has just worked for me ((leonardo was in boxes and now chadder))... and as soon as I can get someone to adopt Chadder ((probably tomorrow)), I will be doing it again.


----------



## KermitTea

Fallenchaoskitten, glad to hear it worked for ya! 
Yugi Moto, try it out and see for yourself :3


----------



## Beary

I swear, my villagers love me too much. 
oooo, Octavian is in boxes! Shoot, now. I need someone to adopt him ;-;


----------



## f11

Yes this really works. I found it on GAMEFAQS and use it to cycle


----------



## KermitTea

ccemuka said:


> Yes this really works. I found it on GAMEFAQS and use it to cycle



Yep!:c


----------



## oak

It worked for me! I've been struggling with cycling, and this just made things a lot simpler. Thank you. c:


----------



## KermitTea

noahmeow said:


> It worked for me! I've been struggling with cycling, and this just made things a lot simpler. Thank you. c:



Great to hear that ^_^ thanks for trying it out!


----------



## IvaPearl

Yugi Moto said:


> Has this been thorougly tested and 100% guaranteed to always work? If so this will save a lot of hassle for me with my cycling town



Yep! Thoroughly tested! Karen has presented it flawlessly!


----------



## KermitTea

IvaPearl said:


> Yep! Thoroughly tested! Karen has presented it flawlessly!



And here's the lovely person that discovered this method! :3


----------



## IvaPearl

Karen said:


> And here's the lovely person that discovered this method! :3



Yay me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Says I need 3 posts to be able to add a link... Want to share the original link topic with ongoing discussion.


----------



## KermitTea

Bump:3


----------



## Farobi

Thanks a lot for this!!! If only I used this method when I was cycling heavily >.<


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I would like to add I have now done this 3 times now... and worked 100% of the time. =3


----------



## CR33P

i'll keep this in mind if i get a second copy


----------



## HelloAnna

Works for me! I've done it twice so far, worked both times. Great method!​


----------



## Beary

This is fantastic! Whoever made this, I LOVE YOU


----------



## KermitTea

LittleBeary said:


> This is fantastic! Whoever made this, I LOVE YOU



You can thank IvaPearl for making it
And me for sharing it here
LOL glad it worked


----------



## Yugi Moto

Karen said:


> Fallenchaoskitten, glad to hear it worked for ya!
> Yugi Moto, try it out and see for yourself :3



I was hoping you wouldn't say that , taking a decent sized break atm and afraid I'll get back into the game too soon :3


----------



## KermitTea

Yugi Moto said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't say that , taking a decent sized break atm and afraid I'll get back into the game too soon :3



Aww sorry lol, I feel ya. But it works:3


----------



## Yugi Moto

Karen said:


> You can thank IvaPearl for making it
> And me for sharing it here
> LOL glad it worked



Thank you so much for this thread....this contribution is going to help hundreds if not thousands of ppl. You're awesome 

- - - Post Merge - - -



IvaPearl said:


> Yay me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Says I need 3 posts to be able to add a link... Want to share the original link topic with ongoing discussion.



Thank you so much for letting us all reap the benefits of this method. You're awesome beyond words


----------



## HelloAnna

Done it 4 times now, works great. Also got Fauna, but gonna take the risks of her leaving ​


----------



## Luxanna

Thank you for this cycling thread, Because of this I started a transfering villagers between cycle town to main now since I can probably get their villager out within the hour<3


----------



## IvaPearl

Yugi Moto said:


> Thank you so much for this thread....this contribution is going to help hundreds if not thousands of ppl. You're awesome
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting us all reap the benefits of this method. You're awesome beyond words



You're welcome. And thank you!  

Maybe now I can share the link of the original post (with on-going discussion) that I made about this method. http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000455-animal-crossing-new-leaf-online-trade/68644783


----------



## Gracelia

Thanks Karen for sharing it on TBT! and of course to IvyPearl 
This works really well. <3


----------



## Beary

This works when you follow the directions, like I did not ^^;
Lol, I messed up. But great job!


----------



## KermitTea

bump!


----------



## Beary

This works like a dream for me. <3
( By the way, does anybody want Cookie?  )


----------



## KermitTea

Bump ~


----------



## Gracelia

Free bump to spread the thread~


----------



## Beary

Yey, free bump!


----------



## Cinnamon78

I am testing this out now


----------



## budewarmin

must bump


----------



## Cinnamon78

HOLY CRAP IT WORKS!! just had 2 villagers move within like 5 mins THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS!!


----------



## Wholockian

Ill test this out when i have cycled out all my villagers in Catville- Thanks!


----------



## KermitTea

Cinnamon78 said:


> HOLY CRAP IT WORKS!!



You're welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for the free bumps everyone


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Things I've learned from this:

It works

If you are near the end of the month on a move-out date, you need to change the month to the next month for it to work. I had two move outs near the end of the month. One time, I didn't change the month - it didn't work. The next time, I changed the month - it worked.

It works if you ask a villager to move in the same day as a villager is in boxes. The villager you ask to move in will have their plot appear in the 2nd year and have their home on the map when you TT 5 days ahead.


----------



## Rindeseyu

* Hahahahaha jk I got it 
Works like a warm summers day <33333✿*


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Rindeseyu said:


> * I have done this and it works 100%.
> Though I do have a question that may be able to be answered.
> When I have a villager in boxes, I give them away to someone (Unless no one wants them)
> When I TT one year, the entire cycle messes up because the villager is not there in boxes.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> Is there something I can do to fix this? ✿*



Most of all the time I am cycling, someone is taking the villager... 
If you follow the method EXACTLY then it will work 100% of the time ((over 10 villagers cycled now!)).
You don't do the method any differently on if someone is taking the villager or if they are being voided...
And you don't TT just ONE year... like on the steps 1 year, save quit, 1 year, save quit, 5 days - new villager will be in boxes again


----------



## Beary

Could you make a version where you can use the campsite? :3


----------



## Hybridbreeder1

This is amazing thank you so much omfg I love who ever made this forever


----------



## KermitTea

Bump!


----------



## skweegee

Thanks for posting this! I've cycled out 6 villagers so far using this method, and each time it worked without fail!


----------



## Kim

WOW! I love this method. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fjoora

If this works, thanks a bunch! I'll get to work right away!


----------



## Yui Z

Wow this is perfect xD thankies!


----------



## Yui Z

I have a question... Will it work if we just TT 2 years straight, load up the game and then TT 5 days then?


----------



## KermitTea

Yui Z said:


> I have a question... Will it work if we just TT 2 years straight, load up the game and then TT 5 days then?



Nope  I tried that.


----------



## KermitTea

bump


----------



## unravel

More weeds yaaaay!
Already tried this one before and it works just be careful when you TT.


----------



## KermitTea

ITookYourWaffles said:


> More weeds yaaaay!
> Already tried this one before and it works just be careful when you TT.



yeah lol one time i was like "wait did I tt a year yet? or do i have to tt another year?" :X


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## Cascade

wow this is the best method ever. 3 moved out in 6 mins xD


----------



## leenaby

I really want to try this so bad but I'm just starting the game and everything. Maybe if I got a second copy. Sounds really cool though! I'm glad it's working out for people! 

But I'm just wondering out of curiosity: what happens when after you use this method and go back to say back to today/this year?


----------



## Yui Z

I wish they'd stickie this to the villager trading plaza section...


----------



## hemming1996

pennyfeather said:


> But I'm just wondering out of curiosity: what happens when after you use this method and go back to say back to today/this year?


any time backwards = 1 day so not much effect
say you are in 2015, you can just go back to the current date and it counts as 1 day


----------



## Hot

It usually takes my about 10 minutes to get a villager out, but I guess that's because I'm always multitasking.
Cycled out over 100 villagers already though, so that's something.


----------



## KermitTea

Cold said:


> It usually takes my about 10 minutes to get a villager out, but I guess that's because I'm always multitasking.
> Cycled out over 100 villagers already though, so that's something.


So it worked for you? it takes me about 2-4mins per move out depending if I get Pete popping up

- - - Post Merge - - -



sayoko said:


> any time backwards = 1 day so not much effect
> say you are in 2015, you can just go back to the current date and it counts as 1 day



Yeah


----------



## cinny

Thank you so much for this! Works amazingly.
This is the best method I've ever found ♥.♥


----------



## Hot

Karen said:


> So it worked for you? it takes me about 2-4mins per move out depending if I get Pete popping up


Yup, it did. ^^
Pete has an affect/effect (?) on cycling?


----------



## KermitTea

Oh, I have a second character that holds a lot of stuff in her locker :3 so I keep getting mail but I never log on and clear it out
So whenever I load the game he comes up and tells me to tell xxx to clear her mail etc and that takes like 30 secs


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## kitanii

I can confirm that this method works! Thanks


----------



## Farobi

Bump because TBT bells and just cause


----------



## Momonoki

I'll be testing this out!


----------



## Lime

Thanks so much for this, I tried it out on my brother's town, and it's been working like a charm!


----------



## Momonoki

It works


----------



## KermitTea

Glad to hear it worked out for you guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Bump because TBT bells and just cause



LOL


----------



## Midgetsc

Cold said:


> Yup, it did. ^^
> Pete has an affect/effect (?) on cycling?



Pretty sure what he means is if Pete is waiting outside, because listening to him and taking whatever he came to give you takes about a minute. It doesn't affect cycling, though.


----------



## KermitTea

Midgetsc said:


> Pretty sure what he means is if Pete is waiting outside, because listening to him and taking whatever he came to give you takes about a minute. It doesn't affect cycling, though.



^^^ this


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## IsaOfKokiri

This is probably a dumb question, but I had the cycle working for my second town, switched DS's and it threw my cycle off, and I was wondering - Is there a fast-ish way to get a villager in boxes or just go day by day until Isabelle tells you someone is leaving?


----------



## Nunnafinga

From a pure cycling standpoint it definitely works.But if you're the type of player that likes to mingle with your villagers even in a cycling town then this method isn't for you.I had the beautiful ordinance in effect and I've never seen so many flowers in a New Leaf town before although it seemed to stunt the growth of the town tree.The only negative was that I kept getting really lame villagers but that's not the fault of this method of cycling,it's just bad luck.


----------



## KermitTea

Bump


----------



## Sundance

I've tested this method all day long and it seems to be 100%! Crossing my fingers for Genji soon! c:


----------



## IvaPearl

bump


----------



## Moonstone-June

Does friendship level affect this? I CANNOT get Diana out, all the other villagers ive barely talked to.


----------



## Candy83

I just got a fourth copy of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf."

I initially tried *Karen*'s suggested method but made a mistake. I did three dates after the first year (in one-year increments) and then followed with five days.

_For example:_

March 31, 2012
March 31, 2013
March 31, 2014
March 31, 2015
April 05, 2015​
I needed to go with the five days after March 31, _2014_. So, I'll try this again a little later. (Thanks, Karen!)


----------



## Candy83

*Thank you, Karen!*

*Karen*,

I went another round at attempting this method. (My first effort was a mistake on my part.)

It worked out for me. (In my cycling town, which I will be resetting, this was used on three "Bottom of the Barrel" villagers.)

I find that you have to _not_ make a mistake with the math. (_For example:_ With the near-ending of a month with 31 days, and supposing you're timed for March 30, before TT'ing five days make sure you know that you have to go to, in this case, April 4.)

Thank you!

_Candy83_


----------



## bigger34

This method is genius. Works every time.


----------



## KermitTea

Candy83 said:


> *Karen*,
> 
> I went another round at attempting this method. (My first effort was a mistake on my part.)
> 
> It worked out for me. (In my cycling town, which I will be resetting, this was used on three "Bottom of the Barrel" villagers.)
> 
> I find that you have to _not_ make a mistake with the math. (_For example:_ With the near-ending of a month with 31 days, and supposing you're timed for March 30, before TT'ing five days make sure you know that you have to go to, in this case, April 4.)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> _Candy83_



Glad to hear that ^^; Ty!

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> This method is genius. Works every time.



Awesome  glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## radical6

ive been using this on my 2nd town and its very fast and quick! thanks a lot!


----------



## Sanaki

Can't wait to try this. My sister and I are beginning a cycling thread, I'm excited!


----------



## Minimumu

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## IvaPearl

Bumping for those who may not yet have seen it! Have fun cycling!


----------



## Capella

I wish someone would actually go into boxes in my cycling town -_-


----------



## IvaPearl

MayorIris said:


> I wish someone would actually go into boxes in my cycling town -_-



oh I know! that can be so frustrating... hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Capella

IvaPearl said:


> oh I know! that can be so frustrating... hope it happens soon for you!



Thanks


----------



## shinykalos

Mmm, I'll have to test this out tomorrow!


----------



## Sanaki

Mayor Holo said:


> Can't wait to try this. My sister and I are beginning a cycling thread, I'm excited!



I confirm that this works. Proof is my cycling thread. At times I have people in boxes every 5 minutes.


----------



## SoSu

Well, I finally got my first villager into boxes, tried this and Eureka! It works great! But now I'm afraid to turn off the DS for the day!  So, today my town is May 5, 2016. Tomorrow I load and go to May 5, 2017? And nothing I do to the clock on the DS affects my town as long as I change the game date when I load? Also, when I get to something like November 30, 2049 with boxes.... Will it be 2050 one year, 2012 two years then 5 days to December 5 2012? Thank you so much!


----------



## RainyInVancouver

SoSu said:


> Well, I finally got my first villager into boxes, tried this and Eureka! It works great! But now I'm afraid to turn off the DS for the day!  So, today my town is May 5, 2016. Tomorrow I load and go to May 5, 2017? And nothing I do to the clock on the DS affects my town as long as I change the game date when I load? Also, when I get to something like November 30, 2049 with boxes.... Will it be 2050 one year, 2012 two years then 5 days to December 5 2013? Thank you so much!



That last date should be December 5, *2012*, not 2013.


----------



## nyenisu

this definitely works. i have been trying to tell people of this method, but nobody would listen lol. i use it for cycling all the time!


----------



## SoSu

Of course! Thanks!


----------



## budewarmin

bumping because this is so important! It had worked for me every time, I was so skeptical of this method at first! Year ahead? No way that can go well, but I went through with it and it worked out perfect! Still don't know how, but it works. Also great for making weeds happen! :3


----------



## Farobi

I tested this and it worked great.

Can I be in the OP now?


----------



## IvaPearl

Bumping cuz it's awesome!


----------



## dahlialia

I used this method, and it did work flawlessly, but now I am using a modified method which suits me a little better.

When I got to 2050 then went back many years in one go, instead of going one year forward, it got me thinking.  Going back only really counts as a day, so perhaps we don't need to go forward a year twice for each moveout.

I am doing this instead, and getting the same results:

1.  When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date.  Save game.
2. Go forward 1 year.  Save game.
3. Go forward 5 days.  The next villager will be in boxes.

The advantage of this method is that it you can keep your game ultimately to the current date.  It's also a little easier for younger players (like my daughter) to just move it between three predefined dates, rather than having to remember...how far am I going forward this time?

To give you an example, the last few cycles in my town have been like this:

May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Gonna try this out. I can't get Ankha out for the life of me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

THIS GOT ANKHA TO PING! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I LOVE THIS METHOD.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

It worked!  But the villager in boxes was a villager I didn't want in boxes. lel


----------



## BluebellLight

omfg the second time I did this I thought I didn't get any new villagers and Diana and kabuki randomly showed up with their houses in a line
ffff its gonna hurt so much to reset this town


----------



## Maruchan

*Such a fantastic gem should stay on the first page, if not a sticky*

Definitely trying this out tonight. THANKS again for sharing!! ^^


----------



## amylsp

This works like a charm.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Maruchan

Free bump for a super effective & simple method! 
(...and yay to getting Lolly almost right away too!)


----------



## SoSu

Working like a dream. 7 villagers out now. Returned to browse through because I just adopted a villager into my cycle town. Looks like I proceed with uninterrupted schedule, so I'll be jumping a year and carrying on! Thanks so much!


----------



## jiheishou

I'm going to try this out if I get a cycle town ; - ;


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

dahlialia said:


> I used this method, and it did work flawlessly, but now I am using a modified method which suits me a little better.
> 
> When I got to 2050 then went back many years in one go, instead of going one year forward, it got me thinking.  Going back only really counts as a day, so perhaps we don't need to go forward a year twice for each moveout.
> 
> I am doing this instead, and getting the same results:
> 
> 1.  When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date.  Save game.
> 2. Go forward 1 year.  Save game.
> 3. Go forward 5 days.  The next villager will be in boxes.
> 
> The advantage of this method is that it you can keep your game ultimately to the current date.  It's also a little easier for younger players (like my daughter) to just move it between three predefined dates, rather than having to remember...how far am I going forward this time?
> 
> To give you an example, the last few cycles in my town have been like this:
> 
> May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).



this would work very well if you want to get villager pics at the same time :3


----------



## glaceonlover11

Wow, so cool. I might try this when I get a cycle town...which I plan to soon.


----------



## VioletsTown

I have been doing this, works pretty well.  My only issue is when i reach 2050.  If you go back to 2012, it counts as 1 day, so i am at a loss as to how to go back into the cycle.  Does anyone know?


----------



## krielle

/going to try this 

seems pretty brilliant


----------



## SoSu

I asked the same question in my post on this thread - post #133, and it was covered earlier in this thread too. I made a mistake in my post, which was corrected. Haven't gotten to 2050 yet, but getting close!


----------



## Adventure9

Does this work when you have someone in boxes that just moved in? c:


----------



## g u m m i

Uhm can you do the cycle backwards like say. 2015-2014-5 days ahead?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn I have to restart my town with... Wait I have 3 dreamies holy crabapplesnuuyyu


----------



## Panduhh

I'm skeptical but I'm goign to try this. Fuchsia is in boxes and I swear if marshal, francine or mira move out without telling me im going to die.(I do want them to move out. just not right this second

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow.. It really worked. lol


----------



## Capella

Adventure9 said:


> Does this work when you have someone in boxes that just moved in? c:



nope


----------



## Coni

This doesnt work if you decide to invite someone from the campsite in the middle of the TT :c


----------



## Hound00med

Coni said:


> This doesnt work if you decide to invite someone from the campsite in the middle of the TT :c



It does work  .. I used this cycling method while doing my final days of cycling, and I invited villagers from the campsite quite a few times, and it works the same


----------



## monk

Coni said:


> This doesnt work if you decide to invite someone from the campsite in the middle of the TT :c



yes it does... i invited bruce in from the campsite he was still in the tent then i tted again and he wasnt there then i tted the 5 days and he moved in.


----------



## Coni

monk said:


> yes it does... i invited bruce in from the campsite he was still in the tent then i tted again and he wasnt there then i tted the 5 days and he moved in.



okay i did that now, tt 5 days and Coco just moved in (she is in the unpacking face) 
So now I tt 3 years again or how do I proceed ?


----------



## monk

Coni said:


> okay i did that now, tt 5 days and Coco just moved in (she is in the unpacking face)
> So now I tt 3 years again or how do I proceed ?



is someone in boxes? if so and you don't care about coco moving out then yeah proceed


----------



## Coni

monk said:


> is someone in boxes? if so and you don't care about coco moving out then yeah proceed



well the thing is nobody is in boxes right now, Coco is unpacking. 

I tt from 2016 to 2017, then again to 2018 where I found Coco and invited here to move in, then I tt again to 2019 I see Coco's fence and that Lily's house appeared out of nowhere. I tt'ed 5 days to find Coco *un*packing but nobody moving out. Am I been clear? :s


Edit: Oh so it doesnt matter if those are moving in or out boxes? The cycle is still going on? So I just tt again to 2020, 2021, 2022 and +5 days and I will find boxes out?


----------



## monk

Coni said:


> well the thing is nobody is in boxes right now, Coco is unpacking.
> 
> I tt from 2016 to 2017, then again to 2018 where I found Coco and invited here to move in, then I tt again to 2019 I see Coco's fence and that Lily's house appeared out of nowhere. I tt'ed 5 days to find Coco *un*packing but nobody moving out. Am I been clear? :s



idk.... when i did that someone was moving out v___v idk what to tell you but just do a normal tt method to get someone into boxes then continue with this method if you want


----------



## Coni

I just figured out my mistake. I tt those 5 days without realizing I had to change the month! I tt from April 29th + 5 days and instead of switching it to May 4th I didnt move the month and I tt to April 4th and my game just counted like it was 1 day because it was a TT backwards. Thats why coco is Unpacking, because she thinks its been just 1 day and not 5! XD


----------



## krielle

I'll be using this method


----------



## SableShy

Did exactly as this said and lost Erik, Bam and many others to the void.


----------



## Panduhh

Novi said:


> Did exactly as this said and lost Erik, Bam and many others to the void.



Was someone already in boxes? This doesn't work if someone is NOT on boxes when you start. I've not lost a single villager yet.

they have to be in boxes moving OUT, also... not in. I've not heard of any other people losing villagers so I would assume you either did something wrong or you're very VERY unlucky..


----------



## dropinthebucket

OMG Karen YOUR MY HERO!!! I got Ankha to move in !!!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## Linyin

actually, there is another way even faster and always work well for me..
1.Choose a day that one of your villager ping you for moving, if you dont want him leave, say no then save game and quit. 
2.Log in the game again, change the month to next month, but same day. There must be another villager gonna ping you in on this day. and he must be one of those villagers outside their house.
3.If the villager ping you this time is not the one you want him to move, say no then save and quit. Repeat step 2 until you get the one you that want to move. 
4.If the villager ping you is the one you hope to move, say yes. Then change the time to two days after, he will be gone on this day. Then change the time back to current real time.(nobody's gonna leave in this way)


----------



## Rhoorai

I LOVE this method! 100% works thank you!


----------



## Zulehan

I can confirm the method described on the opening post; it is efficient. Not sure if the following has been mentioned in this long topic, but I observed:

1. After jumping ahead one year then another one year, you may talk to each villager once so he is on 'speaking terms' with you again, save and quit, then run around for a ping so that you can decide whether or not to keep a villager. I suppose this might matter to people like me who are considering eventually making their cycling town a 'permanent' town. So far there is only one villager I have bothered to keep in my town: Twiggy. 

2. Speaking of Twiggy, I did exactly what was described above (jumped one year then another one year, then refused to let a villager go before jumping the last five days), then jumped the final five days anyway to see what happened. Another villager, Naomi, pinged me, giving as her move date five days later. 

In other words, if you refuse to let a villager move after jumping two years, when you jump the five days that would have put the originally 'chosen' villager 'in boxes,' the game instead chooses another villager who will announce going 'into boxes' when you jump another five days. Another way of describing this:

1: TT one year.
2: TT one year.
3: Get on 'speaking terms' with villagers.
4: Save and quit.
5. Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
6: Refuse to let that villager go. 
7: Acting as if that villager were 'in boxes,' TT five days.
8: Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
9: Accept the villager's decision to move. 
10: TT another five days to find THAT villager 'in boxes.' 
11: Continue the cycling as usual. 

Again, I suppose this is only of interest to people like me who are open to the possibility of making their cycling town a 'permanent' town, and want to accumulate 'must-have' villagers.


----------



## A Legend

Holy moly this works!


----------



## Zulehan

Zulehan said:


> I can confirm the method described on the opening post; it is efficient. Not sure if the following has been mentioned in this long topic, but I observed:
> 
> 1. After jumping ahead one year then another one year, you may talk to each villager once so he is on 'speaking terms' with you again, save and quit, then run around for a ping so that you can decide whether or not to keep a villager. I suppose this might matter to people like me who are considering eventually making their cycling town a 'permanent' town. So far there is only one villager I have bothered to keep in my town: Twiggy.
> 
> 2. Speaking of Twiggy, I did exactly what was described above (jumped one year then another one year, then refused to let a villager go before jumping the last five days), then jumped the final five days anyway to see what happened. Another villager, Naomi, pinged me, giving as her move date five days later.
> 
> In other words, if you refuse to let a villager move after jumping two years, when you jump the five days that would have put the originally 'chosen' villager 'in boxes,' the game instead chooses another villager who will announce going 'into boxes' when you jump another five days. Another way of describing this:
> 
> 1: TT one year.
> 2: TT one year.
> 3: Get on 'speaking terms' with villagers.
> 4: Save and quit.
> 5. Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
> 6: Refuse to let that villager go.
> *7: Acting as if that villager were 'in boxes,' TT five days.
> 8: Run around to find a villager who pings to move.*
> 9: Accept the villager's decision to move.
> *10: TT another five days to find THAT villager 'in boxes.' *
> 11: Continue the cycling as usual.
> 
> Again, I suppose this is only of interest to people like me who are open to the possibility of making their cycling town a 'permanent' town, and want to accumulate 'must-have' villagers.


I have a revision to make to the part in bold.

I found it is more efficient to TT _nine days_ after refusing to let a villager go, talk to every villager to get back on 'speaking terms' (you have to do this since nine days is enough time for many villagers to forget you), save and quit, then try to get a ping from each villager. I found that by TT'ing nine days instead of five a ping is more likely. And obviously, after getting the ping to move, you would TT another one day instead of the five originally suggested to get him/her 'in boxes.'


----------



## zackiecrossing

What do you do when you get to December of one year? (example, December 27th 2015) do you skip the next five days AND change the year or leave the year? Please answer this, I can't continue cycling until I know.


----------



## Sanaki

you change the year too.


----------



## Cam1

zackiecrossing said:


> What do you do when you get to December of one year? (example, December 27th 2015) do you skip the next five days AND change the year or leave the year? Please answer this, I can't continue cycling until I know.


Say you were at December 28, 2016. You would do the 2 years, then go to January 2nd, 2019


----------



## zackiecrossing

Ahri said:


> you change the year too.





PokeCam420 said:


> Say you were at December 28, 2016. You would do the 2 years, then go to January 2nd, 2019



thank you both!


----------



## GameLaxer

Karen said:


> It is! ^_^ it'll only work if you have a pure cycling town without any villagers you want to keep.



What do you do if there are villagers that you want to keep? :/


----------



## Bulbadragon

I was cycling really quickly with this, but when I went from December 23 to 28 after cycling out a bunch of villagers, no one was in boxes, and nobody had moved. Does anybody know why or was it just a freak thing?


----------



## HoennMaster

Would it be wise to try this in a non-cycling town? I want to get a villager back, but I don't want to really mess up my town history.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I use this method for my cycling thread and it has never failed me.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



HoennMaster said:


> Would it be wise to try this in a non-cycling town? I want to get a villager back, but I don't want to really mess up my town history.



No. This method is to move villagers out as quickly as possible without caring who is leaving.​


----------



## momayo

I use a variant of this method; instead of 1-yr intervals, I find that just 2 weeks can work fine most of the time! (e.g. TT January 1 >> January 15 >> check who moves out and respond appropriately; then travel two weeks forward again to Feb 1 and start over)

I use this in my main (non-cycling) town and so far I've been able to keep everyone I wanted to keep.


----------



## Jinglefruit

HelloAnna said:


> Thanks for this! Any good methods like this to get a villager to ping you? (For giveaways, etc.)​



To get them to ping you have to load less than 5 days on step 3, and talk to every villager. Save and quit and reload on the same day without TTing and someone should ping you as soon as they see you. Rarely this fails due to a holiday, villager illness or anything happening to disturb the ping process ~ such as a villager that regards you highly as a friend will regularly ping you before the person moving and cause you to have to reload again and avoid them or wait in game somewhere so that another village can ping. 

Also I hope everyone here is aware that moving the date back to 2012 will count as a day passing. Not sure if that will affect anything cause I only TT forwards. My usual cycling method of TTing sees me starting new towns long before my date gets too far, and I skip ahead a month at a time instead of a year.

EDIT: Totally missed that there was still more pages to this thread. My bad. =.=;


----------



## Zulehan

HoennMaster said:


> Would it be wise to try this in a non-cycling town? I want to get a villager back, but I don't want to really mess up my town history.


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...cling-Method&p=3372421&viewfull=1#post3372421

Haven't had any problem keeping the seven villagers I want and have so far.


----------



## zackiecrossing

Does anyone know what you do when you get to 2050? I know it's explained in the original post but I tried that and it didn't work for me and a friend of mine?


----------



## Skyfall

I use this method, its very reliable.  The thing is, when you reach 2050, you need to go back to 2012 and that counts as one day.  What i have been doing is, going day by day until i get a move out, that is, someone is in boxes.  Then I get back into it.  

If anyone else has figured out a different way, please post?  Going back to 2012 then day by day is a pain in the butt, but its the only way i know of to ensure that you dont lose a villager.


----------



## xiaonu

Thanks for this helpful guide!! I'm resetting so a kind friend of mine is holding my villagers before I reset. (9 villagers). I managed to get 8 of them out and cycle quickly. But I'm stuck!!! I've been doing this all day and night trying to get Zell to move out. I've cycled through a lot of villagers but he just won't move out!! I need help. Does it have something to do with the friendship levels? I'm at my wits end trying to get him in boxes.


----------



## VioletPrincess

This method also works if you go ahead in month instead of years


----------



## KermitTea

Bump, and I'm going to update the OP with other suggested methods and testers  Thanks everyone!


----------



## SoSu

Love this method and never lost a villager, but couldn't get the hang of 2050 If my first jump was into 2050, and my second jump was back to 2012, I would not have someone in boxes 5 days later. My solution was to avoid 2050! If I had someone in boxes in 2048 or 2049, I would make my FIRST jump back to 2012, second jump to 2013 and then 5 days later have someone in boxes. It's just magic! Thanks again!


----------



## KermitTea

SoSu said:


> Love this method and never lost a villager, but couldn't get the hang of 2050 If my first jump was into 2050, and my second jump was back to 2012, I would not have someone in boxes 5 days later. My solution was to avoid 2050! If I had someone in boxes in 2048 or 2049, I would make my FIRST jump back to 2012, second jump to 2013 and then 5 days later have someone in boxes. It's just magic! Thanks again!



Thanks for sharing, adding to op


----------



## HoennMaster

SoSu said:


> Love this method and never lost a villager, but couldn't get the hang of 2050 If my first jump was into 2050, and my second jump was back to 2012, I would not have someone in boxes 5 days later. My solution was to avoid 2050! If I had someone in boxes in 2048 or 2049, I would make my FIRST jump back to 2012, second jump to 2013 and then 5 days later have someone in boxes. It's just magic! Thanks again!



I love this method. So quick and effective! Thanks for sharing Karen!


As for what they other user posted, I just encountered this myself. It seems that if 2050-2012 is your second year jump it breaks the streak.


----------



## Sholee

bump~


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## SoSu

bump


----------



## Lauren

I have been doing this for hours and Julian won't leave, it's killing me !


----------



## Zulehan

Lauren said:


> I have been doing this for hours and Julian won't leave, it's killing me !


Heh, Julian was similarly stubborn the first time he showed up to my cycling town. Believe I spoke to him that time, though. He has shown up a second time, and shortly after was 'in boxes.' May have nothing to do with talking to him, but never speaking to him once was one difference that comes readily to mind.


----------



## Lauren

I'm holding him for a friend and he just won't shift, I can reset when he moves!


----------



## Sholee

Lauren said:


> I'm holding him for a friend and he just won't shift, I can reset when he moves!



hence why I don't like holding villagers for people. It's a pain in the butt because it could take forever for them to move.


----------



## TheRaven

The only thing I found, which is similar to what someone said on the last page, was that the TT past 2050 works fine if my cycling dates (The ones the villagers are actually in boxes) fall on "even" years. So if My villagers were in boxes on 2040, 2042, 2044, just naturally jumping from through 2050 to 2012 as the OP suggested worked well and I could continue on with move out days being odd years. However, if the move out days were odd years, cycling past 2050 didn't work for some reason after that year. 

 To get around it after I cycle through 2050 to 2012 to get a villager in boxes, my first jump is 2 years to get my move out days back on even years again.


----------



## SoSu

bump~


----------



## IvaPearl

dahlialia said:


> I used this method, and it did work flawlessly, but now I am using a modified method which suits me a little better.
> 
> When I got to 2050 then went back many years in one go, instead of going one year forward, it got me thinking.  Going back only really counts as a day, so perhaps we don't need to go forward a year twice for each moveout.
> 
> I am doing this instead, and getting the same results:
> 
> 1.  When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date.  Save game.
> 2. Go forward 1 year.  Save game.
> 3. Go forward 5 days.  The next villager will be in boxes.
> 
> The advantage of this method is that it you can keep your game ultimately to the current date.  It's also a little easier for younger players (like my daughter) to just move it between three predefined dates, rather than having to remember...how far am I going forward this time?
> 
> To give you an example, the last few cycles in my town have been like this:
> 
> May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).



Now "this" is genius!!
As you can see by my original post here, http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/2000455-animal-crossing-new-leaf-online-trade/68644783 
I personally was using the same 2 dates over and over, just going forward with the years. 
But your way ma'am perfects the plan. (Yes, I tried it for several cycles.)
I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to excitedly share your simplified way with my friends on the other site.
Unlike this site, that other site doesn't allow for editing posts past a certain number of minutes... Yes, minutes.
And because interest waned, the post has been archived.
Thank you! 
And thank you to Karen for keeping this going and helping so many people!


----------



## Woogfroo

Thanks for posting this method! This is definitely something I'll want to try in my cycling town!


----------



## KermitTea

Bump 

@IvaPearl: do you want me to change the "main" method to the new one, then?


----------



## IvaPearl

Karen said:


> Bump
> 
> @IvaPearl: do you want me to change the "main" method to the new one, then?



Hey Karen: could you just add the new one? giving credit to Dahlialia saying that her method leaves no room for date mistakes but if while cycling they want max weeds or the opportunity to have different seasons, both for wildlife as well as shopping then the original way is the way to go... Or however you end up wording it.  
Whatcha think?


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G 

B E C A U S E 

this is too good to not be on the first page....​


----------



## LilD

Bump

Good stuff


----------



## SoSu

Bumpity~


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G 

B E C A U S E 

this is too good to not be on the first page....​


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey I have a question about dahlialia's method

so today Ruby is in boxes, and a friend came to adopt her, and now her house says Moved Out

But there is no new plot in my town!?! When does the new plot appear? The next day?

I currently have 8 villagers (Ruby just moved out. With Ruby it was 9 villagers)

EDIT: Nvm i figured it out. The example should be like this:

May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes (no new plot)
Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit. (no new plot)
Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit. (NEW PLOT APPEARS HERE)
Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes (all other villagers the same)
Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit. (NEW PLOT APPEARS HERE)
Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes


----------



## KermitTea

Bumps

- - - Post Merge - - -



IvaPearl said:


> Hey Karen: could you just add the new one? giving credit to Dahlialia saying that her method leaves no room for date mistakes but if while cycling they want max weeds or the opportunity to have different seasons, both for wildlife as well as shopping then the original way is the way to go... Or however you end up wording it.
> Whatcha think?



Sureee


----------



## SoSu

Bumpity! 

I am no longer cycling, but now I'm collecting villager pics from a friend who is using this method to repeatedly visit April 1st in her cycle town. Still works like magic!


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G 

B E C A U S E 

this is super awesomely helpful...​


----------



## Sholee

Maruchan said:


> B U M P I N G
> 
> B E C A U S E
> 
> this is super awesomely helpful...​



bump


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G 

B E C A U S E

...not stickied? 
​


----------



## Sholee

this should be stickied! but i find the first post kind of messy looking >_<
maybe thats just me?


----------



## Maruchan

Sholee said:


> this should be stickied! but i find the first post kind of messy looking >_<
> maybe thats just me?


Now that you mention it....*waves to Karen and points to first post* 

B U M P I N G 

B E C A U S E

S A T U R D A Y

...and there might be users seeking helpful guides on cycling.
​


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P 

for

T U E S D A Y

(anyone needing safe & effective cycling method, this would be most helpful)​


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Maruchan

A N O T H E R 

SATURDAY

A N O T H E R

B U M P​


----------



## Zulehan

Rally now, members, to keep this alive,
So cyclers just starting are able to thrive.


----------



## Skyzeri

Just got another copy of Animal Crossing! Hopefully this cycling guide comes in handy. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SoSu

Bump for October~~


----------



## Maruchan

S A T U R D A Y 

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P 

f o r

T U E S D A Y​


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'd like to ask for some advice if that's okay. I'm thinking of doing a cycling town, but I'm still in the learning stages and I don't really want to experiment with TTing only to wind up doing something stupid, so I don't really know how I feel about using this particular method that you guys have recommended right away. But do you guys know if this method is, like, "safe", I guess would be the word? I know there's no safe way to TT, but I feel more comfortable with this method ATM because it only TTs a few days ahead rather than an entire two years into the future. I guess what I mean is, would you recommend this more for beginners over the foolproof method in this thread?
TIA.


----------



## KermitTea

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'd like to ask for some advice if that's okay. I'm thinking of doing a cycling town, but I'm still in the learning stages and I don't really want to experiment with TTing only to wind up doing something stupid, so I don't really know how I feel about using this particular method that you guys have recommended right away. But do you guys know if this method is, like, "safe", I guess would be the word? I know there's no safe way to TT, but I feel more comfortable with this method ATM because it only TTs a few days ahead rather than an entire two years into the future. I guess what I mean is, would you recommend this more for beginners over the foolproof method in this thread?
> TIA.



From my personal experience, I've never been able to get a consistent cycling town with skipping a few days at a time. I'll log on and nothing will happen, then I'll be like oh god and then I'll attempt to TT back only to lose a villager. Honestly not sure why. The thing I like about this method is that its extremely simple aaand I can tell you that it's worked for me during my ACNL cycling career.

TLDR: You could play around with the TT'ing several days method in case you don't want to mess up, but you probably won't get results from it. go big or go home jk but yeah


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Maruchan

End of Tuesday BUMP​


----------



## Zulehan

The bump to hopefully not end all bumps.


----------



## Sholee

bumppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Sholee

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Sholee

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## SoSu

Zulehan said:


> Rally now, members, to keep this alive,
> So cyclers just starting are able to thrive.



Bumping, but without the nice poetic touch


----------



## SoSu

Bump~~ Happy cycling!


----------



## Maruchan

S U P E R B U M P

for

a super useful & handy guide <3​


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

Thank you so much! This works perfectly!


----------



## Dewy

Bump for this super useful guide c:


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P I N G ! !​


----------



## Peisinoe

Also if you want to keep certain villagers. Before 5 day jump talk to everyone, save quit. Then find mover. 

Someone might've said it, but I didn't want to look through all the pages lol


----------



## SoSu

Bump for November!


----------



## Mercedes

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## K9Ike

SOMEONE STICKY THIS THREAD


----------



## SoSu

Bumping!


----------



## Dewy

Bump c:


----------



## Maruchan

S A T U R D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## princessmorgan

I definitely want to try this! Thank you so much!


----------



## Molly Malarky

> May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).



I'm new to this, so please help me understand. Is it necessary to start the process with both a villager in boxes and a new villager waiting to come in? Either way, at which point does a new villager arrive?

Also wondering what this would do to a town doubling as hybrids/cycling town. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Okay. It used to work that when I hit 2050, and went to 2012 for my second year, then 5 days it would still send them in boxes. Now it doesn't work. Why!


----------



## Maruchan

H O L I D A Y

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Molly Malarky

It's pretty irritating that this page alone has two different posters asking questions and the only response is a bump. Why bump a thread that isn't particularly helpful?


----------



## Baumren

Oh goodie, I've restarted my game a week ago, got the perfect character eyes, perfect town map, my 2nd favorite fruit (oranges), EVEN THE CUTE AS HELL CIRCLES GRASS PATTERN WAAAT, but.......... BUT! Literally 2 dreamies at the same time as starters (Tipper and Walker) but IN THE WORST LOCATIONS IMAGINABLE. 

I kicked out both of 'em as soon as I could because their house placement was simply horrid.... but now I can cycle to get 'em back. And this time, I will get to pick where they stay


----------



## Biskit11

I basically just started playing and I keep time traveling and no one will move. I have 9 villagers.


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## snapdragon

I just started a cycling town and I've been using the modified method that allows you to stay within the same time frame and it works so perfectly! THANK YOU!


----------



## crestedbooka

bump for cyclers!


----------



## Shimmer

Wow! Thank you for this guide! <3

I don't cycle villagers but it's good to keep in mine in case I do in the future! Plus, it helps all of our current cyclers! <3


----------



## Sundance99

I've been using the modified cycle and it works great!  Thank you for posting this guide.


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## toastia

i'm pretty sure you're not supposed to be bumping this thread so high....


----------



## Maruchan

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P*   =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ
​


----------



## Maruchan

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

༼∩ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽⊃━☆ﾟ. * ･ { *B U M P * } ･ ｡ﾟ☆━੧༼ ?́ ヮ ?̀ ༽୨
​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ *B U M P* =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ​


----------



## Maruchan

F R I D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

=。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ B U M P =。:.ﾟ(●?◡?●):.｡+ﾟ


----------



## Maruchan

*

B U M P*​


----------



## Maruchan

B U M P


----------



## Spongebob

Bump


----------



## Maruchan

S U N D A Y 

❤

B U M P​


----------



## Maruchan

I have two cycling towns, both are using this method. 
Works like a charm, with zero issues <3
(O'Hare anchored in one of those towns is more a game glitch, has nothing to do with this method)

Feel free to share & post your own experience here, 
so others can benefit from it too! C:


----------



## Mayor Jasmine

this method worked for me for a while, but then villagers begun to move out on other days...


----------



## Maruchan

mayorelise said:


> this method worked for me for a while, but then villagers begun to move out on other days...



In that case, you are probably doing something incorrectly.
I've been using the *Modified version* seen in the OP, for nearly a year in two cycling towns,
and it have never failed me, not once. 
The _only_ times that I messed up, is because _I_ messed up by entering the wrong date/year.

Is this the method you are using? (lazy copy & paste from the OP)

"1. When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date. Save game.
2. Go forward 1 year. Save game.
3. Go forward 5 days. The next villager will be in boxes."


----------



## ATotsSpot

I've been using this, and it really does work flawlessly.

At the moment I have a villager in boxes and 9 other villagers.  (Grabbed one from a friend and one from the campsite).  Will it still work?  (Minus the whole getting a new villager aspect, of course).


----------



## Whoosh

i really love this post! it was explained so well and i have it open every time i am cycling in my second town !


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I've never heard of this method, but it seems to work according to what everyone is saying!  Great job! ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## toenuki

So basically when someone's boxed, let someone claim then save and quit, tt 1 year,  tt 5 days, give villager to someone and repeat?


----------



## Maruchan

MayorAri said:


> So basically when someone's boxed, let someone claim then save and quit, tt 1 year,  tt 5 days, give villager to someone and repeat?



Well, you do not necessarily have to give that boxed villager out. 

Whether you are using the original method, or the modified/simplified version,
(both can be found in the OP. 
The simplified version let you "loop" between a FIXED set of dates, while the original one will keep moving forward) 
The main goal is to cycle *someone* into boxes. 
So do not use this in your main town, or towns that you have villagers you want to keep.

But, yes, basically it's rinse & repeat. Many, many, many times if you are cycling to get that one special villager you want,
or if you have cycling towns, and is cycling for other members, for giveaways or selling.

My usual speed is about 2.5-3 mins per cycle,
and in one of my cycling towns, there is a full town of auto-voids -__-|||
so depending on how concentrated I am, it'll take me at least 25 mins to cycle out ALL those unwanted villagers.


----------



## toenuki

I am doing the cycling thing where I sell villagers or move them to my other town.

That's the year by year method. So I just do that and give a home if I want?


----------



## BabyBianca

could it be someone moving in boxes or does it have to be moving out boxes?


----------



## cheezyfries

BabyBianca said:


> could it be someone moving in boxes or does it have to be moving out boxes?



i believe moving out.

i've been using this method (the stay on the current date one) and it's worked every time!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I actually love this method so much! ^.^ 

The only time I lose villagers are when I get distracted and lose track of what year/date I'm on. If that happens, I'll tt 5 days forward until a villager goes into boxes. Then I start again. :3


----------



## Fizzii

Zulehan said:


> I can confirm the method described on the opening post; it is efficient. Not sure if the following has been mentioned in this long topic, but I observed:
> 
> 1. After jumping ahead one year then another one year, you may talk to each villager once so he is on 'speaking terms' with you again, save and quit, then run around for a ping so that you can decide whether or not to keep a villager. I suppose this might matter to people like me who are considering eventually making their cycling town a 'permanent' town. So far there is only one villager I have bothered to keep in my town: Twiggy.
> 
> 2. Speaking of Twiggy, I did exactly what was described above (jumped one year then another one year, then refused to let a villager go before jumping the last five days), then jumped the final five days anyway to see what happened. Another villager, Naomi, pinged me, giving as her move date five days later.
> 
> In other words, if you refuse to let a villager move after jumping two years, when you jump the five days that would have put the originally 'chosen' villager 'in boxes,' the game instead chooses another villager who will announce going 'into boxes' when you jump another five days. Another way of describing this:
> 
> 1: TT one year.
> 2: TT one year.
> 3: Get on 'speaking terms' with villagers.
> 4: Save and quit.
> 5. Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
> 6: Refuse to let that villager go.
> 7: Acting as if that villager were 'in boxes,' TT five days.
> 8: Run around to find a villager who pings to move.
> 9: Accept the villager's decision to move.
> 10: TT another five days to find THAT villager 'in boxes.'
> 11: Continue the cycling as usual.
> 
> Again, I suppose this is only of interest to people like me who are open to the possibility of making their cycling town a 'permanent' town, and want to accumulate 'must-have' villagers.



After I get on speaking terms on the second year nobody pings me..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've also talked to each villager somany times and nobody has mentioned anybody moving.


----------



## Maruchan

More players are having a 2nd or even 3rd copy now, and whoever needs a safe & effective method for their newly established cycling towns should benefit heartily from this guide / thread.


----------



## iamnothyper

does this get messed up if i invite someone from the campsite?

- - - Post Merge - - -

guess im about to find out!


----------



## iamnothyper

for the curious, the camper stays when you cycle that first year forward, leaves the second year, then moves in some time in the 5 days. this was when i invited them the same day someone was in boxes fyi. idk of this is the norm but this is what happened for me!


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I recently started cycling so I could get my good villagers to someone before I reset. The method is simple to follow and really easy! I'm so glad it's not as complicated as I thought it was


----------



## ch20youk

Does anyone know what happens when you invite a villager in from another town? I agreed to hold a villager for someone while they reset their town. Not sure how this will affect my cycling...
I have to do it on a day one of my villagers is in boxes, even though I'd prefer to do it a year afterwards.
Here's how I see it going, based on my understanding of the game's time process:
If the villager moves in on a day someone is in boxes, I'll TT to the next day so that their plot is set, and then TT a year, another year, and five days. Hopefully this should have it move like normal. I'll have one more villager than I should, but seeing as this method still worked when I had 10 villagers initially, I think it should be fine?
I'd prefer to invite the villager in a year after someone was in boxes, since then their plot would show up the second year, as it does normally.
So we'll see what happens!


----------



## ch20youk

For those who might encounter this problem themselves:
I invited Bob to move in on a day I had 9 villagers in town, including one in boxes (Kyle).
I TT'd to the next day. Kyle was gone, Bob's plot was nowhere to be found.
I TT'd to the next day. Bob's plot appeared!
I TT'd to the next day, introduced myself to Bob, then got on speaking terms with all the other villagers, ran past them all to see if any pinged me, and even talked to three of them until they wouldn't talk to me any more to check for rumors.
I then TT'd 5 days at a time until someone was in boxes. Then I was back on schedule with this cycling method! So it all worked out fine


----------



## Rosie :)

this needs to get stickied or something


----------



## Biskit11

I always use this method with any cycling.


----------



## box3d

Karen said:


> It is! ^_^ it'll only work if you have a pure cycling town without any villagers you want to keep.



Actually if you load up the final date as a new character instead of mayor, you can see who moved and if it's someone you like then you can just quit and return to the previous date with your mayor and get them to stay before repeating all the steps again.


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~

this will literally mess your game up big time weeds everywhere dirty place horrible


----------



## GirlPolarBear

How do I get a villager to move out to start this?


----------



## Cai-crossing

~Mayor Bella~ said:


> this will literally mess your game up big time weeds everywhere dirty place horrible



It's only meant for cycling towns, aka towns used specifically for cycling villagers~  This method isn't really meant for active gameplay.



GirlPolarBear said:


> How do I get a villager to move out to start this?



My first 9 wouldn't move out even with a 10th villager until I befriended one of the villagers.  I talked to everyone once and then someone finally moved 8 days later.  I was already in month 3 of time traveling day-by-day by time I figured out what was wrong.

Other than that, just TT one day at a time until someone moves.

(sorry if this is late / if I shouldn't have revived the thread, I misread the posting dates)


----------



## mayorcarlie

Question! Do you have to have 100% mayor approval before beginning the cycling process? Because I really cbf 

little_caicai - don't apologise for resurrecting! I never knew this method before so I'm thankful


----------



## acornavenue

Good to know thank you so much. I am going to be making a cycling town soon so I wanted to make a fast easy way to do it too.


----------



## Energytree

THIS WORKS!! Thank you sosososo much! Thanks to this method, my town is now a popular(ish) cycling town


----------



## namiieco

mayorcarlie said:


> Question! Do you have to have 100% mayor approval before beginning the cycling process? Because I really cbf
> 
> little_caicai - don't apologise for resurrecting! I never knew this method before so I'm thankful


No, you do not.
Make sure you have completed the advice for living thing that Isabelle requests and you have 9 villagers


----------



## skylucario

I've actually lost several villagers to the void due to holidays... :c Does this actually have anything to do with them, and if so, do I just TT to a day before the event to get villagers in boxes?


----------



## maplecheek

Yay thanks for this. 

But, does switching DS mess up the time? I have 2 consoles and when I switched from one to the other, the time in my cycling town changed and I accidentally voided someone. Is that the reason? I didn't notice when I logged on for a pick up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay thanks for this. 

But, does switching DS mess up the time? I have 2 consoles and when I switched from one to the other, the time in my cycling town changed and I accidentally voided someone. Is that the reason? I didn't notice when I logged on for a pick up.


----------



## moonbunny

maplecheek said:


> Yay thanks for this.
> 
> But, does switching DS mess up the time? I have 2 consoles and when I switched from one to the other, the time in my cycling town changed and I accidentally voided someone. Is that the reason? I didn't notice when I logged on for a pick up.



Are the dates in your consoles different?


----------



## maplecheek

moonbunny said:


> Are the dates in your consoles different?



Nope, they are not... I just checked. Hmmmm.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Soon, we wont need this method anymore. *cough*update!*


----------



## Charlise

I have a question. I am currently cycling on my main and only town. I'm using the go back a year and 5 days then back method. Is this safe? I've only cycled out 2 villagers so far.


----------



## moonbunny

Charlise said:


> I have a question. I am currently cycling on my main and only town. I'm using the go back a year and 5 days then back method. Is this safe? I've only cycled out 2 villagers so far.



It's not if you have villagers you want to keep. With this cycling method, you can't choose who stays and who goes.


----------



## Charlise

moonbunny said:


> It's not if you have villagers you want to keep. With this cycling method, you can't choose who stays and who goes.



I don't like any of my villagers other than Mira, but I could probably live without her.


----------



## moonbunny

Charlise said:


> I don't like any of my villagers other than Mira, but I could probably live without her.



In that case, I don't see why it wouldn't be safe.  However, when you do get a villager you want to keep, I would seriously suggest that you stop using this cycling method. It's a lot better to take it slow and talk to your villagers frequently rather than lose your dreamies due to impatience.


----------



## Charlise

dahlialia said:


> I used this method, and it did work flawlessly, but now I am using a modified method which suits me a little better.
> 
> When I got to 2050 then went back many years in one go, instead of going one year forward, it got me thinking.  Going back only really counts as a day, so perhaps we don't need to go forward a year twice for each moveout.
> 
> I am doing this instead, and getting the same results:
> 
> 1.  When a villager is in boxes, go BACK 1 year and 5 days from your current date.  Save game.
> 2. Go forward 1 year.  Save game.
> 3. Go forward 5 days.  The next villager will be in boxes.
> 
> The advantage of this method is that it you can keep your game ultimately to the current date.  It's also a little easier for younger players (like my daughter) to just move it between three predefined dates, rather than having to remember...how far am I going forward this time?
> 
> To give you an example, the last few cycles in my town have been like this:
> 
> May 14 2014 - Pashmina in boxes, Chrissy new
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14 2014, Jitters is in boxes, Bree new (all other villagers the same)
> Set game to May 9 2013, save and quit.
> Set game to May 9 2014, save and quit.
> Set game to May 14, 2014, Bones is in boxes, Katt is new (no other changes to villagers).



THIS METHOD IS PERFECT IF YOU ARE CYCLING ON YOUR MAIN TOWN WITH NO DESIRED VILLAGERS!


----------



## kaisaj

I just found this and it works perfectly!  thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Hectical

is there any way to get a villager to move out faster so i can try this :0


----------



## toadsworthy

ThatMetro said:


> is there any way to get a villager to move out faster so i can try this :0



unfortunately that is the hard part, traveling day by day when you only have like 9 villagers to find the next one to move out.
But once you get in your schedule with your dates make sure to remember them.

Mine always has a departing villager on May 15 of the year. So no matter how long I go in between cycling as long as I go back to then, I can easily restart my process


----------



## CinnamonBuunn

This works perfect for me! Thanks!


----------



## namiieco

bump!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

The second method is the one I use and it's perfect  you don't end up years into the future and your boxes day is always the same date so it avoids confusion.


----------



## galaxyp

Tried both methods, neither worked


----------



## Red Cat

Jiggles said:


> Tried both methods, neither worked



This guide was written before Welcome Amiibo, so it is probably not relevant anymore.


----------



## Hanami

Jiggles said:


> Tried both methods, neither worked



this method doesn't work anymore because the welcome amiibo update changed how long it takes for villagers to go into boxes. you can find more info about post-update cycling *here* (crash's cycling guide).. especially the second question in the faq which mentions a new method.


----------



## AbbyCrossing

Do events (such as New Years) stop villagers from moving here’s what I did:
Villager is boxes
Advance 1 year 
Advance 1 year
Advance 5 days, it ended at December 31st, there was a new villager but no one in boxes..?

I found the problem!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

never seen this before :O 

ohhhh so that's how people cycled villagers before amiibo cards came around! very interesting. that's more simple than i thought.


----------

